# 'God particle' expected to be found soon



## Palladium (Apr 9, 2008)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20080408/ap_on_sc/god_particle_2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzjWR5yfocI


----------



## Froggy (Apr 10, 2008)

The music was hilarious,, they will blow us all up, goodby all!!!


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is a link to PBS Nova's show on Cern;
http://www.pbs.org/wgbh/nova/sciencenow/3410/02.html
You can watch the whole show online.
Jim


----------



## viacin (Oct 12, 2008)

A bit of technical ranting on the subject for the science-heads in the room.

When I first saw this on the news, I thought they were crazy. Now, I AM NOT a fanatic, or someone who believes the world is going to end tomorrow, or anything like that. I just love quantum physics, and to a lesser extent quantum particle physics, so this sparked my interest. Don't get the wrong impressing. I am looking at this from a statistical and scientifical standpoint only.

But I decided to do a search on it and see what I found. Turns out the doomsayers could be right, by a large margin. They fired this bad boy up in september, and everyone said "ok, they were wrong, we are safe" and no one talked about it anymore. But, there was no danger untill the particles collide a month later. Oct 21, 2008.

The chances of a blackhole being formed is about 1-50,000 (according to the european head of science) every time they fire two particles at each other. But they are over a dozen different things that could also go wrong here, some of which could kill us all, and some would be local (several hundred mile radius, maybe even thousands of miles), the worst of which would be micro black holes, strangelets, and shifting the magnetic field of the earth.

CERN admits that these particles do produce black holes, and that they could produce strangelets. But they argue that these things could not grow out of control because of Hawking radiation. But Hawking radiation is totally theory and has never been seen, proven, or confirmed. They also say that these particles bombard our planet all the time, and nothing happens. There is a bit of truth to it, because they do. BUT they are going so fast and have such a trajectory that they go right through the earth. These particles that CERN are launching are NOT, they will stay on the earth and do whatever they wish before they decay. This is where the real danger lies, and no one has an answer to this problem, not even CERN.

Don't believe that it couldn't happen, statistically they have a good chance of destroying the entire world. But we are safe for now though. There was a serious electrical problem nine days into the launch, and it was shut down. It will not fire again untill Sept 2009. 

Live your life, don't worry about things like this. Honestly, I put a bit of truth into the 2012 winter solstice doomsday theory too (only because so many different cultures - aztec, greek, chinese, nordic, maya, roman, and even a computer program not even attempting to do it - that were no way related to each other have came up with the same date and time.) But look, don't worry. In the long run, the sun will swell and burn us all up anyway. 

here is a good wiki rundown of the safty of this machine. for anyone still interested.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Safety_of_particle_collisions_at_the_Large_Hadron_Collider


----------



## butcher (Oct 12, 2008)

black holes, not a bother to me, I have a head full of them,


----------



## Lou (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm not particularly worried.


----------



## Noxx (Oct 12, 2008)

No, if a black hole would happen, it would be immediately absorbed since it would be so small. The end of the world theory comes from some crazy youtubers.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Oct 12, 2008)

Maybe it will render PMs obsolete. :?


----------



## peter i (Oct 13, 2008)

Lou said:


> I'm not particularly worried.



Neither am I.

8) 










You can even follow the experiments on live web-cam:
http://www.cyriak.co.uk/lhc/lhc-webcams.html


----------



## viacin (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm not worried either really, I figure I started dying the day I was born, so if it's my time then I must go. It's the audacity of CERN that gets me.



Noxx said:


> No, if a black hole would happen, it would be immediately absorbed since it would be so small. The end of the world theory comes from some crazy youtubers.



That depends on your belief in hawkings radiation and the subsequent black hole evaporation that follows. "However, the existence of Hawking radiation has never been observed, although the Large Hadron Collider may produce micro black holes, which would provide some evidence for Hawking radiation" -wiki

CERN has deemed the LHC's micro black holes "harmless because they would quickly decay by Hawking radiation." - wiki

This is what gets me, CERN says we are safe because of Hawkings Radiation, but CERNS first objective is to prove that Hawkings Radiation exists. So, what if they are wrong...? Some things are not worth finding out in my book. I could predict that a train would not hurt if it hit me, but jumping in front of one to find out would be insanity. There seems to be little doubt if this machine will creat black holes, in fact it is one of their long-term goals. But there IS doubt if these micro black holes will evaporate faster than they grow, no one has ever studied one before except in theory. Once one is created, it's too late, there is no second chance here. This is bigger than the human race, and we should have the wisdom not to meddle in the affairs of quantum doomsday scenarios for greater knowledge of our universe. Thats my two cents.

Do you remember the old saying, curosity killed the cat? It seems fitting here. But who knows, we do have a 1-50,000 chance ya know. That's better than the lottery :?


----------

